# How long did it take for your rabbit to become friendly?



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

When I got my rabbit, he was 8 weeks old and hadn't been handled so was very shy. I've now had him for almost 2 weeks and he is so friendly. They said that I probably shouldn't handle him in the first few days of owning him but I couldn't resist and he's really come out of himself. When I pull the cover up that's over his cage in the morning, he runs to the front of the cage (whereas at first he would hide at the back of the cage and make it hard for me to get him) and is desperate to get out. I bring him in my house every evening and put him in his playpen on weekends. So from about day 3 or 4 of having him, he seemed to become really friendly.

Just wondering how long it took everyone else's rabbit to become friendly. When I had a rabbit when I was about 7, he wasn't friendly at all. He used to bite me a lot but eventually, he became really friendly.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

baby rabbits get tame quite quickly however when their hormones kick in anything between 12 - 24 weeks, they normally get territorial and a little aggressive, it really helps to have them neutered as soon as u can this way they go back to their old behavior before the nasty stuff sticks


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
We have had Buzz for 6 days now and he is very friendly already, he is happy to be handled too which is great. He come in the house for a cuddle in the morning then out into his pen and when we are home we go in there with him. i have a nearly 3 year old who is constantly talking to him and stroking him which has helped i think. 



Paula


----------



## susan_1981 (Sep 8, 2008)

We never had the rabbit that I had when I was a kid neutered and he was fine but I'm definitely going to get this one done. Apparently, it can help to extend their lives as well, or so I've read. I have wondered about getting another rabbit for him as a playmate as I don't get to spend a lot of time with him in the week as I'm at work. So Monday to Friday, I give him a quick cuddle before I go to work, put him back in his cage (as I'm too scared to leave him in his playpen in case he manages to get free or in case a fox tries to get him - I'm sure it's just paranoia) and then I bring him inside in the evenings after work from about 6.30pm to 9pm. On the weekends, he's spoilt for attention! I just worry about him getting lonely


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

yea they do live longer if u have them done

rabbits need a lot of exercise, and can develop nasty behaviors if they get bored and frustrated, at 9 weeks he shouldn't be left on the grass as this can give him bloat and kill him, leaving the pen on a patio while ur at work should be ok as long as it has a roof, some sun cover water and hay, ur best option would be to attach it to the hutch as this also helps reduce territorial behavior, If u dont have a large enough patio u could put some cheap paving slabs on the grass so he cant burrow out

defiantly get a friend if u can afford the extra commitments he'll be much more happier, a neutered female would be the best companion for him, the rescue centres will have plenty and they will be cheaper than buying a second cage and paying for the vets bills, and they can even help u bond the 2


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

i think it depends on the rabbit really, we have 2 indoor bunnies, a little 12 week old nethie called thumper who is still quiet timid and will just come up to you for a sniff at your feet then run off binkying.and a 12 week old dutch bunnie called bugsy(origional names i know lol,blame the kiddies)who is the opposite ,from day one he has jumped onto our laps and settled down for a stroke.perhaps its the breeds that determine how they are


----------



## RohanCarthy (Sep 13, 2009)

I have two rescue rabbits, both were fairly young when we got them. I had Peanut first then got him a friend after he was neutered.

When he was on his own he was pretty friendly although he hates being picked up. Since we've had Poppy as well they're much happier just hanging out together. Now and again he will come over and lie down for a rub and on a rare occassion we get a nose rub off Poppy but they much prefer each others company.
I don't mind though its great to see them cuddled up together or blinky'ing at each other than having them sat on my knee.


----------

